# An introduction to CrossOver Office and Games for FreeBSD



## twickline (Jun 22, 2010)

CrossOver for FreeBSD is a commercial variant of Wine released by CodeWeavers with (currently) limited support for many of today's most popular office application and games. CrossOver Office and Games for FreeBSD is tested for performance and stability with many of todays most popular games such as Guild Wars, Eve Online, and Steam games like Half-Life 2 and Portal. As well as many of todays most popular Office application such as Microsoft Office 97 to 2007, Quicken, Quickbooks, Photoshop, Internet Explorer and many other not mentioned applications.

Full intro here : http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/freebsd/an-introduction-to-crossover-office-and-games-for-freebsd.html


----------



## hedwards (Jun 23, 2010)

Heh, you beat me to it. I was considering doing that myself.


----------



## hydra (Jun 24, 2010)

```
FreeBSD :

    * An x86 based FreeBSD distribution based on glibc 2.3 or greater
```


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there any improvements from vanilla wine, or is it just a collection of default settings for some applications?


----------



## hedwards (Jun 26, 2010)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Is there any improvements from vanilla wine, or is it just a collection of default settings for some applications?


Yep, there's a much improved interface and list of programs which are guaranteed to work. (Well, on supported OSes, right now FreeBSD isn't supported) There's also a much easier way to bottle up applications and archive those bottles for importing later on. And with version 9.0, they've added in support for .c4p. Basically community created recipes for installing other programs in a way which works.

But, the biggest reason to plunk down the cash is probably that 98% of all their code ends up being contributed back to Wine.

But it does have it's drawbacks, in exchange for being stable, the code tends to lag behind Wine, and you have to pay for it.


----------

